# .................................................. ...



## MarkWood (Jan 21, 2014)

I figured someone should post in here since the last post was 2010.........:rockin:


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2014)

Good idea Mark. Well, since I drink imported beer and listen to tunes, I guess I can also post in here.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 21, 2014)

I do have a yota and the wife drive a subaru. I also listen to tunes


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been shopping for Toyota Tacoma's recently. The salesman recommended that I wait until July because they will be introducing the 2015 Tacoma, and it has a different body design. Have you heard or seen anything?  I haven't.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 21, 2014)

Her ya go...

https://www.google.com/search?q=201...F-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7AURU_enUS500


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the link. It sure doesn't look all that different than the 2005-2014 Tacomas.


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2014)

I used to own imports. I listen to tunes? Can I come in?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 22, 2014)

Chris said:


> I used to own imports. I listen to tunes? Can I come in?



Sure, just wipe your feet or take your shoes off, Havasu just ran the vacum cleaner...


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2014)

Is he still wearing that french maid outfit? If so I think I am fine on the porch.


----------



## havasu (Jan 22, 2014)

And I only have one spot to hold my feather duster. Care to guess where?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 22, 2014)

havasu said:


> And I only have one spot to hold my feather duster. *Care to guess where*?



uhhh, no I'm good. Keep it to yourself please...


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 23, 2014)

wow this gettin deep! I'll be on the porch with Chris let me know when havasu gets dressed.................


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 23, 2014)

WoodRacing said:


> wow this gettin deep! I'll be on the porch with Chris let me know when havasu gets dressed.................



Can't get him out of his pink tutu since he retired. Said he enjoys the "freedom" it allows...


----------



## havasu (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, at least my post caused everyone to reply. This forum needs action like this. Anyone else care to contribute something obscene?


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2014)

You want pictures?


----------



## Chris (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## havasu (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, that was obscene....


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2014)

The gas prices right?


----------



## havasu (Jan 24, 2014)

Chris said:


> The gas prices right?



Exactly......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2014)

Something else obscene 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2014)

Time for a fire.


----------



## havasu (Jan 28, 2014)

Time to move.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2014)

havasu said:


> Time to move.



Move where, heck it's even cold in Florida...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 28, 2014)

Chris said:


> Time for a fire.



Way ahead of ya. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 28, 2014)

Too warm around these parts for a fire.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 29, 2014)

42 tomorrow, 48 on Friday and up to 52 on Saturday...can't wait...:rockin:


----------

